# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kadonnut paikallisliikenne

## LateZ

Monilla paikkakunnilla paikallisliikenne on kuihtunut olemattomiin tai muuttunut palveluliikenteeksi.

Missä on joskus ollut paikallisliikennettä? Eli siis sitä, jota ajetaan kaupunkiautolla, pysähtyy keltaisilla pysäkeillä, ajaa säännöllisesti, lähtee usein torin tms. luota eikä linja-autoasemalta, usein numeroitu.

Edellämainittu rajaus ei ole mitenkään tiukka, kuitenkin taajamaliikennettä eikä ympäröivän maaseudun liikennettä haetaan. Ja tietenkin sellaista nyt vähintään M-P+ ajanutta. Tiistain vanhustentalovuoro ei täytä ehkä kriteerejä. Yksittäiset koululaisvuorot ovat vähän niin ja näin.  Sekin kiinnostaa, jos kovin alas ajettu paikallisliikenne on ollut joskus "kunnollista".

Seuraavassa muutamia esimerkkejä:

Hanko - nykyään paikkuri aika onneton, onko ollut kunnollista?
Tammisaari - Lindholmilla oli koululaispaikkuria siellä, onko ollut joskus ihan kokopäiväinen?
Uusikaupunki - kaupunki sen kokoinen että olisi voinut olla
Lieksa - kohtuullisen iso taajama-alue
Nurmes - on ollut paikallisliikenne
Ämmänsaari - muutama koululähtö oli viime aikoihin saakka, onko liikenne ollut laajempaa?
Lapua - yhden auton paikallisliikenne käsittääkseni ollut
Hamina - jäljellejääneestä voi päätellä, että joskus on ollut kunnollinen paikkuri, olenko väärässä?
Toijala - Toijala-linjat 1 ja 2, onko joskus ajettu enemmän?
Kemi - varsinaisista numerolinjoista on enää jäljellä Heiskasen ajot, mitä kaikkea ennen oli?
Tornio - laajalle levittynyt kaupunki, onko ollut jotain?
Viitasaari?
Sodankylässä lienee maamme pohjoisin paikkuri, kuinka laaja liikenne on joskus ollut?
Keuruu - bussiasemalla oli irtokirjaintaulussa joskus paikalliset erikseen muttei niitä enää oikein ollut

Näitä tuli ensin mieleen, kertokaapa lisää.

----------


## Miska

Kuusamossa on käsittääkseni ollut jonkinlaista paikkuria ainakin koulupäivinä, mutta onko tämä liikenne joskus ollut laajempaakin? Etelämpää tulee mieleen Vammala, jossa nykyään lienee jotain palveluliikennetyyppistä paikkuria. Onkohan tätä ajettu takavuosina ihan isollakin bussilla? Ainakin Lauttakylän Autolla on käsittääkseni ollut jokunen paikkuri-Kutter.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kuusamossa on käsittääkseni ollut jonkinlaista paikkuria ainakin koulupäivinä, mutta onko tämä liikenne joskus ollut laajempaakin? Etelämpää tulee mieleen Vammala, jossa nykyään lienee jotain palveluliikennetyyppistä paikkuria. Onkohan tätä ajettu takavuosina ihan isollakin bussilla? Ainakin Lauttakylän Autolla on käsittääkseni ollut jokunen paikkuri-Kutter.


Antti Lauhamo ajoi sitä Vammalan paikallisliikennettä aikoinaan. Muutama eri reittivariaatio ja käsittääkseni ylsi jopa naapurikunnan (Äetsä) puolellekin. Käsittääkseni ollut ehkä joskus (1970-luvulla?) jopa viikonloppuista ja illalla myöhempäänkin asti. Varmasti tuolloin ajettu isolla kalustolla. Ennen siirtymistä palvelubussiaikaan viimeinen Lauhamon auto tässä liikenteessä on ollut sen ajan (1990-luvun puoliväli) midiversio isosta autosta.

----------


## Rusetti

Uudessakaupungissa lokkilinjat ( oras ) ajoi 80-luvulla jonkin aikaa paikallisliikennettä , mutta kaupungin rakenne on sellainen ettei itsekannattavaa sisäistä liikennettä voi saada aikaan.

----------


## hsiitari

1969 - 1970 aikataulujen mukaan on Haminassa ajettu ainakin seuraavia paikallislinjoja:
Linja-autoasema - Hevoshaka (23/23/18)
Linja-autoasema - Ala-kaupunki (15/15/14)
Linja-autoasema - Poitsila(14/13/13)
Hamina - Summan tehdas(22/23/20)
Hamina - Syväsatama(35/37/33)
Hamina - Tompurinmäki(10/11/7)
Luvut tarkoittavat lähtöjen määrää keskustasta arkisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Toisaalta Kotkan paikallislinja nro 1 ajaa Haminaan asti ja sen liikenne on nykyisin tiheämpää ja tasavälisempää kuin liikenne samalla välillä aikataulukautena 1969-1970.

----------


## antti

Haminassa ollut kai paikallista ajoa Keskusta - Ruotsinkylä - Tallinmäki sekä Keskusta - Vilniemi. Täytyy todeta nykytajonnan kuihtuneen aika olemattomaksi. Herra LateZ:lle vastauksena Hangossa ja Tammisaaressa vain vähän järeämpää nykytarjontaan nähden. Uudessakaupungissa oli joitain työläisvuoroja Rikkihapolle ym. Lieksassa Emäntäkoulun ja Timitran vuorot voi laskea paikkureihin. Nurmeksessa oli Porokylän linjalla 20 min tiheys läpi päivän ja lisäksi oma linja Lehtovaaraan. Ämmänsaaressa kolme haaraa taajama-alueen laidoille samoin Kuusamossa. Torniossa Kivirantaa ja Röyttään muutama oma vuoro ja nykyisinkin ajettava kansainvälinen paikkuri oikein halvalla taksalla ( 1  )https://www.tornio.fi/Kaupunkiliikenne  ja    https://www.tornio.fi/Kaupunkiliikenneaikataulut . Muutama tulee lisäksi mieleen: Pyhäsalmella oli aamusta iltaan tunneittain kulkenut Rytkösen operoima Ruotanen - Pyhäsalmi - Kirkonkylä -linja, jonka bussin linjakilvessä oli tekstinä osuvasti "paikallinen". Outokummussa oli jo Toivasen aikaan ja myöhemmin Savonlinjalla muutama paikallislinja. Kuriositeettina voinee mainita Lohinivalla oli joskus 60-luvulla pari vuoroa Pello - Tullitie jotain kolme kilometriä. Ja Turistiliikenne Kyllösellä Kuhmo - Saarikoski jotain viisi km.

----------


## tkp

> Keuruu - bussiasemalla oli irtokirjaintaulussa joskus paikalliset erikseen muttei niitä enää oikein ollut


Keuruulla kaupungit isät ovat olleet sitä mieltä että ei Keuruun kokoinen kaupunki paikallisliikennettä tarvitse. Nykyään Matka-Mäkelä ajaa maanantaisin(?) palveluliikennettä, joka ilmeisesti on hyvinkin kysytty palvelu.

----------


## Pulustaja

Kemin linja-autoaseman paikkuripysäkillä ovat vielä seuraavat linjat mainittu kylteissä:

1. Laurila, Niemelä
2. Rytikari, Veitsiluoto
2A. Veitsiluoto, Ajos
4. Syväkangas, Tervaharju, Kivikko
5. Lautiosaari, Hirmula
6. Kalkkinokka, Veitsiluoto, Ajos
7. Ristikangas, Jokisuu

----------


## 034

> Kemin linja-autoaseman paikkuripysäkillä ovat vielä seuraavat linjat mainittu kylteissä:
> 
> 1. Laurila, Niemelä
> 2. Rytikari, Veitsiluoto
> 2A. Veitsiluoto, Ajos
> 4. Syväkangas, Tervaharju, Kivikko
> 5. Lautiosaari, Hirmula
> 6. Kalkkinokka, Veitsiluoto, Ajos
> 7. Ristikangas, Jokisuu



Näitä varmastikin ajetaan loppuun kuluneilla Kutter 9 ? En tarkoita tätä pahalla. Hyvähän se on että ajetaan joillakin.

----------


## LateZ

Noista Kemin vanhoista numerolinjoista jäljellä on vain Heiskasen 2 ja 2A. Jostain syystä muut numerot killuvat linja-autoaseman paikallisliikennelaiturissa, vaikkei linjoja ole. Miilumäkikö noita muita ajeli? Salmela kai otti liikenteen hoidettavakseen aikanaan. Noistakin olisi kiva tietää enemmän - minkälaisia vuoromääriä Kemin numerolinjoilla aikanaan ajettiin?

----------


## antti

Mitä puhuin Haminan paikkurista, tarkoitin Tallinmäen ja Vilniemen ajojen olleen herra Siitarin kertomien lisäksi. Harjavallassa olen nähnyt joskus 60-luvulla pitkänokkaisen Sisun, väriltään kokonaan sininen, olleen kilvitettynä Harjavalta - Satalinna, mahdollisesti Helen oli isäntänä. Kuusamossa oli vuonna 1968 Ervastilla Tori - Toranki 2 km 6:10 - 21:10 tunneittain, Tori - Meijeri 4 km 6:30 - 21:30 tunneittain, Tori - Saha 2 km 6:50 - 20:50 tunneittain sekä Tori - Mäkelä 6 km ja Tori - Tolpanniemi 5 km kummallakin seitsemän vuoroa päivässä. Kemin katurista en tiedä kunnolla, mutta numerolinjoja oli veljekset Hietalan ja Kalevi Hietalan, jälkimmäisen puoliskoa ajoi välillä Miilumäki, myöhemmin Salmelan ja vielä myöhemmin Gold Linen ajamat Kemi - Lautiosaari - Hirmula ja Kemi - Laurila - Niemelä - linjat. Miilumäki ajoi heiskasen kanssa kimpassa Ajokseen ja erikseen Tervaharjulle ja Takajärvelle. Jokisuuhun ajoi kait Hietalat ja Elijärvelle Ylisuvanto. Miilumäelle oli kuulemma varsinkin Ylisuvannon ostos liian kallis ja firma meni valitettavasti konkurssiin. Jolloin Heiskanen sai Ajoksen linjan yksin ja Salmela taas pohjoissuunnan. Kittilässä oli  esimerkiksi Pasmalla kahden kilometrin linjapätkät linja-autoasemalta vanhainkodille ja erikseen sairaalaan, tosin vain kolme vuoroa kummassakin.

----------


## kuke

> 1969 - 1970 aikataulujen mukaan on Haminassa ajettu ainakin seuraavia paikallislinjoja:
> Linja-autoasema - Hevoshaka (23/23/18)
> Linja-autoasema - Ala-kaupunki (15/15/14)
> Linja-autoasema - Poitsila(14/13/13)
> Hamina - Summan tehdas(22/23/20)
> Hamina - Syväsatama(35/37/33)
> Hamina - Tompurinmäki(10/11/7)
> Luvut tarkoittavat lähtöjen määrää keskustasta arkisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Toisaalta Kotkan paikallislinja nro 1 ajaa Haminaan asti ja sen liikenne on nykyisin tiheämpää ja tasavälisempää kuin liikenne samalla välillä aikataulukautena 1969-1970.


Keskustelin taksissa haminalaisen kuljettajan kanssa linja-autoliikenteen nykytasosta. Kuljettaja kertoi, että Summan tehtaan linjan autot olivat aikanaan niin täysiä, että monilla vuoroilla ei yksi auto riittänyt ja välillä porukka ei mahtunut kahteenkaan.

Haminan paikallisliikenteen tasoa nykyään voi tiirailla osoitteessa: http://www.kotka.fi/aikataulut/. Liikenne on pitkälti ympäristökuntiin suuntautuvien linjojen varassa.

----------


## hsiitari

Pari täydennystä Haminan paikallisliikenteen tietoihin: Linja-autoasema - Tallinmäki - Ruotsinkylä - Linja-autoasema löytyy ensimmäisen kerran 1970 - 1971 aikataulusta ja vuorojen määrä oli (25/27/17). Hamina - Vilniemi vaikka 1969-1970 aikataulusta: (6/7/7). Viimeinen lähtö Haminasta lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin klo 24.00!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Pietarsaaresta ei näytä kukaan kertoneen. Ei minullakaan paljon ole. Joskus noin 20 vuotta sitten siellä käydessäni huomasin, että laiturialueelta katsoen linja-autoasemarakennuksen takana, siellä kulkevan kadun varrella oli useita (ehkä puolenkymmentä) paikallistolppaa, joissa lisäkilvessä luki paikannimiä. Oletin, että olivat kaupunginosien nimiä. Yhden tolpan yhteydessä oli aikataulu, jonka mukaan "tehtaalle" ajettiin M-P 6.35 ja iltapäivällä takaisin. Sain vaikutelman, että liikenne oli ollut joskus aikaisemmin paljon vilkkaampaa ja usealla eri linjalla.

 Nykyään Pietarsaaressa liikennöi palvelulinja Vippari/Vippare M-P 7-17 tilausten mukaan ilman reittiä ja aikataulua. Joku saattaisi sanoa että kimppataksi. Kaupungin sivulla olevan valokuvan perusteella näyttäisi olevan Ekman joka ajelee, samanlainen maali kuin mitä junan ikkunasta näkee Pännäisten asemalla. Toki kaupungin piikkiin...

Kemistä olen kirjoittanut täällä. Muistelen, että arkistossani olisi pari painettua aikataulua vuosilta 1974-1975, kannattaisiko skannata tänne?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:53 ----------

Forssassa ajetaan Tyykikyytiä : aamulla ensin paikkuria, sitten kutsuohjattua ja lopn päivää osittain kutsuohjattua. Arvaan, että aiemmin on ollut enemmän oikeaa paikkuria.

Nurmeksessa ajaa nykyään Kyytipoika sekä taajamassa että erikseen haja-alueella. Taajaman Kyytipoika lähtee M-P 8-16 tasatunnein Porokylän S-marketin edestä, sitten Porokylässä K-market ja terveyskeskus jonka jälkeen keskustassa linja-autoasema. Mielestäni taajaman kyytipojan liikennöintitapa tukee mielipidettäni, että Nurmeksen toiminnallinen keskusta on Porokylässä ja kiskobussin pääteaseman pitäisi olla siellä. Mitä helsinkiläiset sanoisivat, jos junat jäisivät Pasilaan? Nurmeksen historiallisen keskustan ainoa päivittäistavarakauppa taitaa olla(?) siwa - ei oikein tule liikekeskuksen vaikutelmaa. Nurmeksessa maalaiskunnan väkiluku oli kauppalaa suurempi ja ehkä siksi maalaiskunnan keskus Porokylä kasvoi suuremmaksi. Kauppala kitui ahtaiden rajojensa puristuksessa. Lopulta järki voitti ja toteutettiin kuntaliitos.

----------


## Bussihullu

Tästä en ole ollenkaan varma, mutta Kangasniemellä Kankaisten koululla on paikallispysäkki, ainakin Street Viewin mukaan. Tietysti voi olla että koulukyydit. Lisäksi Otto Mannisen tien ja Poikkitien kulmassa on penkki ja roskis, tulisi mieleen hieman pysäkin paikka. 1980-luvullahan asukkaita oli päälle 10 000.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Nostalgianurkka avautuu:

Sattuipa käteeni arkistostani Varkauden paikallisliikenteen aikataulu liikennöintikaudelta 1979 - 1980 eli tasan neljänkymmenen vuoden takaa. Tämähän oli viimeinen kausi, jolloin Varkaudessa paikallisliikennettä ajanut Kuopion Liikenne oli vielä Halosen suvun omistuksessa. Loppuvuodesta 1979 Haloset tekivät kaupat Koiviston Auton kanssa. Kylläpä aika rientää. Muistanette, että Varkaus oli Halosten aikaan Kuopion Liikenteen kotipaikka ja siis pääkonttorin sijaintipaikka.

Laitan tämän viestin kadonneen paikallisliikenteen ketjuun. Paikallisliikennehän toki Varkaudessa tänäänkin jatkuu, mutta suurin osa kauden 1979 - 1980 liikenteestä on kadonnutta; siksi tämä ketju.

Kaupungin vesien rikkoma rakenne antoi hyvät lähtökohdat paikallisliikenteelle: etäisyydet  kaupunginosien välillä ovat väkilukuun nähden pitkät. Kaupunki on Huruslahden, Unnukan ja Siitinselän rajaama mutkitteleva, kapea nauha. Erikoista oli myös kahden liikekeskustan olemassaolo: Päiviönsaari oli vanha keskusta Ahlströmin (nykyisin StoraEnso) teollisuuslaitosten kupeessa, mutta sotien jälkeen uudeksi keskustaksi alkoi muodostua reilun kilometrin päässä sijaitseva Taulumäki. Sittemmin Päiviönsaari liike-elämän tyyssijana on täysin kuihtunut. Taajimmin asuttu alue jatkuu Päiviönsaarelta Kommilaan aluesairaalalle saakka. 

Paikallisliikenteen kannalta kaupungin ydinalue (Taulumäki-Päiviönsaari-Kommila) on Huruslahden kiertävä U-kirjaimen muotoinen, reilun kolmen kilometrin mittainen kapea nauha. U:n yläsakaroista ja alakaarteesta sitten eroavat eri linjat laitakaupungin asuntoalueille.

Kaupungin muoto antoi hyvät mahdollisuudet hyvinkin kaupunkimaisen liikenteen järjestämiseen: Taulumäki oli liikenteen keskuspaikka. Kaikki linjat ajoivat Taulumäen ja Päiviönsaaren välisen osuuden. Päiviönsaarelta osa linjoista erosi Joensuuhun menevän tien varressa oleville asuntoalueille, ja osa linjoista jatkoi edelleen Kommilaan sairaalalle, missä ne erosivat taas pohjoisen ja koillisen suunnan alueille. Osa linjoista päättyi Taulumäelle, osa jatkoi Taulumäeltä lounaan, lännen ja luoteen suuntiin eri asuntoalueille. Näin kaupungin ydinalueella eli Taulumäen ja Päiviönsaaren välillä ajoi kaudella 1979 - 1980 arkiliikenteessä 10 vuoroa tunnissa sekä Taulumäen ja Kommilankin välillä kuusi vuoroa tunnissa. Matkustajan kannalta palvelutaso oli siis loistava. 

Sotien jälkeiseen tyyliin huomattava osa linjoista kävi kääntymässä kaupungin rajalla tai lähellä kaupungin rajaa. Muutamia yksittäisiä vuoroja oli myös kaupungin rajan yli ympäröivien maalaiskuntien lähimpiin kyliin, siis Leppävirran Timolaan ja Sarkamäkeen sekä tuolloisen Kangaslammin kunnan Harjurannan kylälle. Valtakunnallisesti ainoa laatuaan lienee ollut yksi lääninrajan ylittänyt linja Joroisten kunnan puolelle Kuvansin kylään, minne liikennöitiin koko liikennöintiajan tunnin välein. Myös tuo Harjuranta sijaitsi tuolloin lääninrajan takana Mikkelin läänin puolella, mutta sinne siis oli vain yksittäisiä vuoroja.

Ja tässä vielä kauden 1979 - 1980 linjasto:
1 Ruokojärvi - Repokangas - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila
2 Kuoppakangas - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila - Luttila (- Timola)
3 Kaura-aho - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kurola (- Sarkamäki)
5 Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila - Puurtila - Kinkamo
7 Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Könönpelto - Akonlahti (- Harjuranta)
8 Käpykangas - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Könönpelto
9 Kuvansi - Joutenlahti - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Könönpelto
11 Lehtoniemi - Joutenlahti - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila - Savonmäki
12 Käpykangas - Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila - Luttila - Kuntoranta

Sitten vielä oli koululaisvuoro 2A Taulumäki - Huruslahti (3 yhdensuuntaista vuoroa päivässä) Huruslahden pohjoispäästä Taulumäelle.

Vaikuttava kokonaisuus!

Linja 2 liikennöi tunnin kierrolla kahdella autolla eli puolen tunnin vuorovälein, myöhäisillassa tunnin vuorovälein. Kaikki muut linjat liikennöivät yhdellä autolla tunnin kierrolla. Matkustajan kannalta aikataulut olivat näin helpot muistaa ja hahmottaa.

Liikenne alkoi aamulla viiden jälkeen, jotta tehtaan kolmivuorotyöläiset ehtivät kuudeksi tehtaalle. Illalla liikenne jatkui puolilleöin niin, että keskustasta viimeiset lähdöt olivat klo 23:n jälkeen. Linja 2 aloitti lauantaisinkin jo klo 5:n jälkeen, mutta muutoin lauantailiikenne alkoi klo 6:n jälkeen. Sunnuntailiikenne käynnistyi klo 9:n ja 10:n välillä.

Erikoisuus olivat sitten vielä hiljaisen ajan murtolukulinjat (niin niitä lapsena kutsuin). Eli hiljaisen liikennöintiajan (myöhäisilta, viikonloppu, koulujen loma-ajat) yhdistetyt linjat, joissa myös linjatunnus oli yhdistetty. Kaudella 1979 - 1980 näitä murtolukulinjoja oli jäljellä vielä kaksi, nimittäin ⅗ ja ⅞. Lieneekö tällaisia murtolukuja linjatunnuksina ollut missään muualla? Muistelen hämärästi, että vielä 1960-luvulla näitä murtolukulinjoja olisi ollut useampiakin. Murtolukulinjojen lisäksi linjat 1, 2, 9 ja 12 ajoivat koko liikennöintiajan myöhäiseen iltaan saakka.

⅗ oli ympyrälinja: Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Kommila - Puurtila - Kinkamo - Kurola - Päiviönsaari - Taulumäki
⅞ Taulumäki - Päiviönsaari - Könönpelto - Akonlahti; erona linjan 7 normaalireittiin oli, että nyt kierrettiin ylimääräinen lenkki Könönpellon pohjoisosassa, jonne arkipäivän päiväliikenteessä ajoivat linjat 8 ja 9. 

Oi, niitä aikoja! Nostalgianurkka päättää tähän.

----------


## Azzy

> Lieneekö tällaisia murtolukuja linjatunnuksina ollut missään muualla? Muistelen hämärästi, että vielä 1960-luvulla näitä murtolukulinjoja olisi ollut useampiakin.


Rovaniemellä ajettiin ainakin kesäaikataulun 2019 (en ole aikaisemmista vuosista varma) vallan alla ympyrälinjaa 1/2 Keskusta-Vennivaara-Ylikylä-Keskusta.

----------

